# Preis Lavaplan



## Hugo Ferreira (Oct 13, 2005)

Does anyone use this substrate? 
What do you think about it?

http://www.preis-aquaristik.com/eng/hauptseiten/bgpreislavaplan.html


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Too light weight.
Much more a biomedia than a gravel.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I think it would make a good additive to the substrate or "sub"-substrate like PowerSand. However, it is probably more expensive than pumice stone.


----------



## Hugo Ferreira (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for you opinion, i forget to mention that i plan to use it mixed with fluorite 50/50 and a small cover over it.
I think that this way a can get a rich, light weight and porous substrate.
What do you think?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I wish I can get this Lavaplan here in the US. It has been an ordeal to look and not find simple pumice with a grain size 2-10 mm.

A good rich substrate would be peat on the bottom, laterite over it, this Lavaplan, dry bacteria additive, and a cap of whatever inert substrate you like.

--Nikolay


----------

